# Cavanaugh Flight Museum



## Geedee (Feb 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2009)

Great pics Gary, some real nice looking planes there.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 8, 2009)

Been there many times and seem several of those planes fly. Nice pics.


----------



## renrich (Feb 9, 2009)

Good stuff, Thx. They used to have a Sopwith Camel. Is it no longer there?


----------



## Geedee (Feb 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2009)

Excellent stuff Gary!


----------



## renrich (Feb 9, 2009)

GeeDee, welcome to the Lone Star state, Texas.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 9, 2009)

real shiney


----------



## ratdog (Feb 10, 2009)

looks like theyve added some things since i was there in late summer last year and did you get any pictures of the iskra over by the panther?


----------



## DBII (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice shots, I have never seen the Red Bull before. I would love to see it in the air. 

DBII


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 18, 2009)

Ditto! RedBull wasn't there last time I went. Just called the wife in, she kinda rolled her eyes and said "so you want to go this weekend, huh?"  Question, though....in the hangar with the He111 (that thing sorta just jumps out atcha when you enter, doesn't it?), how'd you get the angle where you're up on the same level as the cockpit? I've never been fortunate enough to find anyone who would let me go anywhere other than the floor.

Dang. I really need to get back there!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 19, 2009)

.


----------



## rochie (Feb 19, 2009)

great pics Gary, must be a full time job keeping that p-38 that polished


----------



## Geedee (Feb 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2009)

Only just got to look at this thread! Some great shots there Gary. Am I right in thinking that's where they're restoring a B26 Marauder? If so, there web-site was very helpful and approachable, when I was doing some research about 5 months back. I gotta get myself out to the States - just for the air museums!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Gary, fantastic shots. Loved the P38. Someone has a fortune in aluminum polish and elbow grease.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmmm....never thought about using a tripod that way, thanks for the tip, Gary! I think I've got the wife resigned to another day-trip out thataway, I'll test it and letcha know how it turns out!

BTW....lemme know next time you're in the area, there's a couple of other museums around as well! None that have as many planes as Cavanaugh, but Love Field has a lot of WW2 vets that volunteer (they're always awesome to talk to!), and Meecham Field over in Ft Worth has a working B-17!!!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks man!

That Red Bull P38 is stunning


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2009)

Fantastic shots Gary, thanks mate!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Von Frag (Feb 21, 2009)

What model 38 is Red Bull? I thought Glacier Gal was the only early model Lightning flying.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 22, 2009)

Great pictures there Gary!!!


----------

